# The **PERFECT** Grounds Keeping Tractor (Look!)



## bolensdriver

*Stiga!* 
www.stiga.com










The reason I know about these is because I have a 1960 something Bolens Estate Keeper which contracted Stiga to make them, and Stiga still makes 'em, of course a bit different in style. These tractors are available in 2WD or 4WD.

*MANY IMPLEMENTS AVAILABLE!*

My favorite is their sand spreader, MADE ESPECIALLY for sand & salt. For the sidewalks... it's a drop spreader, but made for sand/salt. Similar to EPoke's spreader.










*Bolens Models (No Longer Made)*

_*Bolens Articulator*_









_*Bolens Estate Keeper With Snowblower*_


----------



## bolensdriver

*Bolens Estate Keeper With Snowplow*









*Bolens Estate Keeper With Mowing Deck*









*Bolens Lawn Keeper With Snowblade*









*Bolens Lawn Keeper With Mowing Deck*


----------



## bolensdriver

*Bolens Grounds Keeper With Snowblower*









*Bolens Grounds Keeper With Snowblower*









*Bolens Grounds Keeper With Snowplow*









*Bolens Grounds Keeper With Mowing Deck*


----------



## bolensdriver

I might as well add some photos of other Bolens!

*Bolens 1250 With Santa*









*Bolens HT20 With Elvis*


----------



## drplow

how much you want for the ht20 with elvis?


----------



## Ggg6

I am hungry for a peanutbutter and nanner sandwich baby?


----------



## bolensdriver

drplow said:


> how much you want for the ht20 with elvis?


hehe, it's not mine. But I do have costs... they usually run around $5,000 - $9,000 depending on condition. Probably extra with Elvis.


----------



## 04superduty

there was a tractor/mower like that at Lowes. used cables to turn in though so probably not as strong of a tractor.


----------



## Turfmower

You would be better off with a Steiner. Its commercial piece of equipment it has dealer network. The Bolans is slow, outdated, and out of business. I got rid of mine 30 years ago.
Steiner Turf


----------



## Robo

Use to be a company called Pasqually that came to the county fair. Made a tractor which looked just like the steiner pictured here. Nice! Bolens was probably way ahead of their time to come out with that in the 60's


----------



## bolensdriver

Turfmower said:


> You would be better off with a Steiner. Its commercial piece of equipment it has dealer network. The Bolans is slow, outdated, and out of business. I got rid of mine 30 years ago.
> Steiner Turf


I'm a big fan of those tractors


----------



## PolarBear

*Hey Bolens driver*

That green unit looks familiar. I think its one that I used to use where I used to work years ago


----------



## Ggg6

I'll bet you can't get a Steiner with Elvis.


----------



## NJ Plowman

The Steiner looks great, but wholly cow that seems like alot of money... payup 


Think it's more useful than a skidsteer?


----------



## BRIMOW525

I don't know about the newer steiners but I don't like them. You need 3-4 hands to operate the machine. It needs a foot pedal for the forward and reverse.


----------



## bolensdriver

The thing with Steiner Tractors, is the driver sits on the back, so less visibility compared to the Stiga, Bolens GK/EK/LK, and Holder, MT Trackless


----------

